# Dr. Thomas Richards book in pdf/digital format



## farm81stripes (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey all,

I was wondering if anybody has Dr. Thomas Richards book in digital/pdf format and if i can get a copy. I bought the ebook on my kindle but I want to print out some of the handouts. If you're willing to help out a fellow SAD sufferer, I would much appreciate it. Thanks

[email protected]

Matt


----------



## Triumph (Jan 16, 2015)

copy this, "overcoming social anxiety step by step pdf"

paste into google. hit enter. download.

open and print.


----------

